
Asynchronous Semaphore - nreece
http://simplenotions.wordpress.com/2010/08/23/asynchronous-semaphore/
======
lukesandberg
i have actually used a 'pattern' to accomplish this several times, it always
involved a bunch of flags (or checking for null) and checking everything
everytime anything ended. i imagine encoding this pattern into a datastructure
would be pretty useful. though i don't entirely agree with the name. this is
really like a thread barrier but for asynchronous tasks. So maybe Asynchronous
Barrier?

~~~
asynMaster
I actually love the name, and this article.. it's exactly what it is..
counting semaphore..just for async calls...great, as u said lukesandberg, no
more flags and conditions..

